# Bombed Big - by a Noob!!



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Andrew, you can pack my china and crystal anytime!

Awesome @AndrewV hit me with a Big Baccy Pipe Bomb! Heck, there must be at least $6 of Sonehaven alone! Very carefully packed flakes, with cardboard and all!

Six huge samples, all double bagged in Ziploc and meticulously wrapped in bubble and peanuts! :shock:

I'm going to be a very busy beaver... :hungry:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

That's what she said...

Sorry, couldn't resist. Seemed appropriate enough.

Nice hit Andrew!! :tu:


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol. Very nice hit Andrew!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

HA HA, you got smacked around by a noob! :biggrin:


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> HA HA, you got smacked around by a noob! :biggrin:


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice


----------

